# Altima-Check Engine Light



## carebear (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi:fluffpol: 
My check engine like recently came on and I had a read done at AutoZone and I was wondering if anyone could help me out explaining what it meant.

P0440- EVAP Mission Centrol System Malfuntion
P1441- Manufactor Contrl. Auxiliary Emmision Control


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You forgot to put your gas cap back on. :banana:


----------



## carebear (Sep 20, 2005)

my gas cap is on


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe it's broken then :jump:


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

Make sure the rubber seal on the gas cap is ok. Tighten the cap on, reset the codes, then see if 'check engine' light comes back on.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Did you put gas in it while the engine was running??


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The P0440 is a small leak in the evap system.
The P01441 is a very small leak in the evap system.
The first thing to do is order a new filler cap if you have already checked the seal on the cap. That is the most likely source of your problem.

Troy


----------



## raulmw (Jun 3, 2006)

erik2282 said:


> Make sure the rubber seal on the gas cap is ok. Tighten the cap on, reset the codes, then see if 'check engine' light comes back on.


How do you reset the codes??


----------



## raulmw (Jun 3, 2006)

How do you reset the codes? Mine has come on several times and all I have done is reset the cap on and it has gone away. Maybe I'll need to replace the cap.

On another nore, have you ever used one of those fuel injector cleaners like the one from Techtron - about $10. ? Nissan manual says not to use but I really don't want to spend $100+ on a fule inject clena up. Any commenets?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

With the car on but not running.
Take the side access panel off located near the gas pedal to see the ECU. See the screw located on the side of the computer? Using a small standard screw driver turn the screw clockwise wait 2 seconds and turn it back, that will clearl the codes out. I don't remember if you have to turn the screw clockwise or counter clockwise to clear the codes. Once this is done. turn the car off and restart it. 
another option is to remove both battery cables wait 15-20 minutes and then reconnect them, that will do the same.
If you have the hanyes manual on hand it explains it.

Frank


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> With the car on but not running.
> Take the side access panel off located near the gas pedal to see the ECU. See the screw located on the side of the computer? Using a small standard screw driver turn the screw clockwise wait 2 seconds and turn it back, that will clearl the codes out. I don't remember if you have to turn the screw clockwise or counter clockwise to clear the codes. Once this is done. turn the car off and restart it.
> another option is to remove both battery cables wait 15-20 minutes and then reconnect them, that will do the same.
> If you have the hanyes manual on hand it explains it.
> Frank


.....







...


----------

